# Check out my articles



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm writing some outdoor articles for Examiner.com. Trying to make some extra cash, but after about 16 articles, I haven't seen a single dime. Still, I intend on keeping on writing them for a while at least, and you may find them interesting. Some of my recent articles are on such diverse topics as the trial on the Salt Creek Road in Canyonlands, and 10 essential things to have in your vehicle for emergencies. Anyway, let me know if you like them.  Here's the link: http://www.examiner.com/x-19954-Salt-Lake-City-Outdoorsman-Examiner


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice job dude!! I like the one about Lake Blanche. I had no idea thats where the trail started. I have looked down sundail on it though. Keep up the good work.


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

Nor-tah said:


> Nice job dude!! I like the one about Lake Blanche. I had no idea thats where the trail started. I have looked down sundail on it though. Keep up the good work.


Hey, thanks for reading, Nor-tah! I really appreciate it.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah, nice articles! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

JAT83 said:


> Yeah, nice articles! Thanks for sharing!


I'm glad you liked them.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice job! I enjoyed your articles. So, the question is, why haven't you seen any money? Your style lends itself well to the internet, keep on writing! Nothing better than getting in as many as you can while you can


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

stillhunterman said:


> Nice job! I enjoyed your articles. So, the question is, why haven't you seen any money? Your style lends itself well to the internet, keep on writing! Nothing better than getting in as many as you can while you can


Thanks! You know, I've written articles for _Outdoor Life_ and _Bow Hunter's Annual_. But that was in the mid 80s. Long ago. I made some good money for the two articles I sold back then, and then I decided I'd rather be a novelist. I wrote one novel, started a couple of others, and wrote a lot of short stories. I sold one short story for five bucks, and never got a sniff at selling my novel. I could finish one of the other ones which I think would be much better than the first, or I could try to sell some articles that would actually make some cash. The Examiner, that I'm working for online, is based on number of viewers. From what I can tell, I make about 9/10 of a cent for every view. That doesn't add up very fast.


----------

